# Bargain RV parts & accessories



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Opportunity for all you rv'ers to bag a bargain & stock up on spares. Having a clear out & have put some of RV parts & accessories on e-bay. Include, oil filters, light bulbs, taps, water filters, tank flush, batteries etc. If you're browsing - have a look - there may be something you need.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hiya Tony.. may be worth letting us know your ebay name?

John


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Don't tell em Tony, I want to be the lone bidder


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

JJ....just do a search for "American RV"....you'll find 'em :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

right , i am gonna find it :twisted:


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry - just trying to cut down on the typing!

My e-bay name is usarvfan.

Hope you guys get yourselves a bargain.



Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

TONYW said:


> Hope you guys get yourselves a bargain.
> 
> Tony


Awww c'mon Tony, be honest... what you really meant to say was "I hope you guys compete against each other and the bidding goes through the roof".. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding......best of luck with the sales


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

You're right Linda, Ive just been clobbered on every bid I made  You dont think Tony is shill bidding do you? 



:lol: :lol: Only Joking Tony :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Linda - how well you know me!

Of course I'm delighted if a bidding war starts, but some things will go at the price they are listed at - so don't get put off!!!

All still cheaper than a flight to the USA to get them!

Tony.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had a bid but near my limit :wink:


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

I"m already having a go at a few bits  Off to France next week so I hope the post is is quick if I win a thing or two, on another matter , I hope my ignition switch is fixed or we"ll be going nowhere  ,and it"s going to be expensive with the ferries booked an"all  !! Regards PaulH.


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just to let you know...

I've had lots of messages on e-bay from people wanting more than one item, asking if I can combine items for posting & reduce postage costs. So thought it a good idea to let you all know I'm very happy to do this. 

I realise that quite a few of the items are quite heavy, & consequently the postage is expensive. So if you win a few items, I'll weigh them all & work out the absolutely cheapest way to send them to you, pass on the saving to you & adjust the postage costs accordingly. 

Hope that clarifies it for you, & thanks to everyone for showing such a lot of interest.

Tony


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

You could be onto a little winner here Tony, I have been outbid on all the items so far. If I am lucky enough to win and grab a bargan, can I collect the items as I am just up the road from you.

Geoff


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Maybe its time I started listing again! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

:roll: Should have said, if anyone is fairly local to me & wants to collect items & save postage that's fine by me. I'm between Bournemouth & Christchurch.

If you want to do this, please message me via e-bay, & I'll keep a note so if you win I won't invoice you for postage.

Tonyw


----------



## 103633 (Mar 28, 2007)

Found a few more bits & pieces, with the response I've had, thought you may be interested.

Also, & of particular interest to Winnebago owners, may be a lovely leather Winnebago bomber jacket - never to early to shop for Xmas!

Thanks to all for your interest - looks like I'll have a lovely clear garage soon!

Tony


----------

